
S.F. startup looks to unused commercial space for housing crisis fix - jondishotsky
https://www.bizjournals.com/sanfrancisco/news/2017/11/17/san-francisco-group-housing-crisis-starcity.html
======
DrScump
I was interested to see how they get around zoning laws for this, but the
article is paywalled.

